

Data mining Competition - VideoLectures.net Recommender System  (for $8,000) - TalGalili
http://www.r-bloggers.com/videolectures-net-recommender-system-competition/

======
bravura
Here is a link to the actual competition:
<http://tunedit.org/challenge/VLNetChallenge>

